# what should i keep i a 45x45x60



## The Doug (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi All. dont seem to know how to ask a question! but i have a exo-terra tank & am looking for a lizard to be suitable.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

a single tokay, golden geckos, bibrons geckos, emerald swift, cresties, most large day geckos.... 

heres how to work it out do you want a lizard that is...

day/night
handleable/not
community/not
desert/rainforest

tell us these things and then we can whittle down the options


----------



## The Doug (Aug 2, 2010)

Hehe! Thanx for not jumping on my throat Ambyglam:lol2:. Have kept large reptiles in the past, so not a total novice, also by no means an expert. I think I'd prefer lizards that I can handle. Thanks again for being gentle:notworthy:


----------



## The Doug (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh yeah. Community & rainforest would be cool. Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

hmm.... cresties... you could keep 2 or 3 females in there...any good?

The problem is that the community ones are usually either too delicate or too small to handle, and the larger ones would need more room... but Im daft on cresties, they are handleable and gentle and good fun.


----------



## The Doug (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info: victory:. Have genned up on Tokay's, lots of warnings bout biting!! What about a pair of Tokay's? Cresties are an option, you say 2 or 3 females, no male? I would like to breed whatever I am going to house. Hope I'm not being too much of a hassle :bash:, just trying to gain all info possible before I purchase :mf_dribble:. Thanks again for all the help :notworthy:


----------



## Bobby D (Sep 30, 2008)

Dont go down the tokay route lol sorry for all u tokay lovers but i honestly cant see the point in keeping them, i know thats my opinion but most can barley even be tamed down the tiniest amount let alone an animal you can handle freely.
You watch some one will have a lovely tame tokay now lol and post loads of pics hahaha!!! Be good to see!!!

leaf insects, now thats a shout!! x


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

I have two Cresties in my 45x45x60 exo terra, and they are very good together. They are great to handle and watch. Easy and cheap to keep. And because they are nocturnal they are awake during the time when I have the most spare time to handle them!


----------



## The Doug (Aug 2, 2010)

Are they male & female?


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

will always be hard to keep a male and female together year round as the male will constantly pester the female to breed which will normally result in female getting stressed losing a lot of weight laying lot of eggs and having no rest time.
i only introduce my males to females for a few days at a time as the males are pretty violent when breeding.


----------



## The Doug (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok. Only have the one viv, so best not try breeding then. Thanks for the info. Have to think of something else then, or is that the case for all small reptiles? Don't want to rush this decision, so all info gleened will be much appreciated.:2thumb:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

lol

you can keep 2 or 3 female cresties together with no issues!

x


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Mine are so funny together. They walk over the top of each other if one of them is in the way. They're too young to sex atm but I have a viv at the ready incase they need to be separated. They're looking like two girls though!


----------



## The Doug (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks guys:notworthy:


----------

